# Series 2000 Flat Top Fountain Pen question



## mrmartyking (Dec 21, 2012)

I am going to make a couple of these to try them out but I am seeing some concern about something scratching the finish. What is the scoop here?
I was looking for a slim fountain pen but if there are kit issues, I would like to know how to avoid them. Or maybe everyone is great with these. Feedback please.
Thanks


----------



## Lenny (Dec 21, 2012)

The issue I had on the few I made was the inside of the centerband .... I always had to file it some for the pen to screw together. 
I suspect that is the area that causes scratches when the pen is posted. 

On a positive note, it is one of the slimmest I know of available as a fountain pen.


----------



## mrmartyking (Dec 23, 2012)

*Any other people see these scratches?*

Is it caused by the center band or the brass tube?


----------

